

Energy companies 'overcharge customers by £600m' - jdwhit2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/energy/9490712/Energy-companies-overcharge-customers-by-600m.html#

======
jdwhit2

      The Government believes companies have been “profiting
      unfairly at the expense of [the] consumer” by overloading 
      the national grid with electricity.
    

Does anyone know any more about this? It seems the companies were exploiting
compensation payments made for having to reduce the output of their wind farms
near Scotland.

